# Hyacinths taking over Lake Victoria



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

http://www.cnn.com/2012/11/04/world/afr ... index.html

While I am sure that using one nonnative species to combat another is probably frowned upon by the scientific community, couldn't some manatees be transported to Lake Victoria to eat the hyacinth?

Andy


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

They would probably be eaten by hippos. :fish:

I have read that more vic species are surviving in the heavily planted areas now. They are adapting to the stagnant water ways for more cover. They are amazing little fish.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I think it's great that the women are finding a use for the hyacinth. They should definitely get more funding.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi two bugs( Neochetina ) have been introduced to fight the water hyacinth invasion and succeed in reducing the aeras infested, the women use them as substrate to make some mushroom grow, and also the hyacinth serve to protect some vulnerable species such as Polypterus, Clarias and young of haplochromines, some inhabitants use them also as organic fertilizer and it seems to be very effective, so there are reasons to be optimistic.
xris


----------

